# The end of the road for Classic International Cruises?



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I know that many Members love the old passenger ships operated by Classic International Cruises. It is my opinion that these ships are better to look at from the shore than to sail in. Sadly this seems to be supported by the latest news reports that four ships in the CIC fleet have now been arrested.

In the latest incident, Princess Daphne, on charter to Germany's Ambiente Kreuzfahrten, was arrested in Souda, Crete, on Tuesday Oct. 2. There are 169 passengers on board. Ambiente Kreuzfahrten ia a brand of FFR Ferien-, Freizeit- und ReiseService, controlled by the German Social Democratic Party 

The 17,000-ton, 580-passenger Athena and 800-passenger Princess Danae were detained in Marseille on September 17 for failure to pay crew wages and fuel costs.

A third CIC ship, the 6,000-ton Arion, is detained in Montenegro for similar reasons.

The fifth ship, Funchal, remains in Lisbon, pending refurbishments. 

Passengers onboard Athena -- which had been chartered by Belgian tour company All Ways -- were repatriated to Belgium, but the crews of both ships are still onboard.

The latest arrest comes just one month after Princess Danae was arrested in Dublin for non-payment of a $94,000 fuel bill. It was detained on August 30, but allowed to leave after an agreement was reached over the disputed bill.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds very similiar to the end of Maritime Fruit.


----------



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

I was in Marseille yesterday. Many mini buses leaving the Danae with teary eyes crew.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like the end for this fleet which inludes these two superb old ex Port Line vessels "Port Melbourne" and and "Port Sydney" built in 1955/56. When I sailed on them as Apprentice in the early 1960's I never envisaged that I would still be reading of them still operating 50 years later.


----------



## muirj (Sep 24, 2009)

Any updates to the Athena saga??


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

muirj said:


> Any updates to the Athena saga??


The last I heard 6 days ago was that the owners of Athena have advised CIC that Athena cruises in Australia this summer will proceed as scheduled. The only fly in the ointment seems that CIC is being sued after a trans-Atlantic crossing on Athena when a passenger died, so her future is not looking good see: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=47047


----------



## magic moon (Oct 14, 2012)

All information seems to have dried up. Is it likely that the Athena will sail from Marseilleon on 12 November?


----------



## muirj (Sep 24, 2009)

magic moon said:


> All information seems to have dried up. Is it likely that the Athena will sail from Marseilleon on 12 November?


The Athena will not sail on 12th Nov. CIC Aust has charted the Delphin to replace the Athena sailing to the same schedule.


----------



## magic moon (Oct 14, 2012)

muirj said:


> The Athena will not sail on 12th Nov. CIC Aust has charted the Delphin to replace the Athena sailing to the same schedule.


Many thanks for the information. A close friend was booked on the Athena, so he will be happy.


----------



## magic moon (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like the Athena or any replacement will actually sail on 12 November, as CIC Aust has gone into Voluntary Administration.


----------



## muirj (Sep 24, 2009)

*muirj*

Yes CIC Australia has gone into "Administrators Appointed" on 31/10/12 and neither the Athena or Delphin will sail on 12 Nov. However there is still a possibility the the summer cruises in Australia may continue at a later date as CIC Aust has over 7000 bookings and has generated good income and the Bankers may have another look at the situation particularly as their Money would be secured by the "Administrators Appointed"


----------

